# How to sell on PB?



## Claudiu (Oct 3, 2015)

I am trying to list some books for sale. I attempted to do so via the "The PuritanBoard Marketplace" thread, but PB won't let me. Am I do something wrong? Help would be appreciated. Thanks. 

Claudiu


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2015)

Not sure the problem; meantime it may be better to post to the let's do business forum.
http://www.puritanboard.com/forumdisplay.php/81-Lets-do-business-For-Sale!


----------



## Claudiu (Oct 3, 2015)

Got it. Did so here. Thank you!


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 4, 2015)

Instead of offers, you should put the prices out there. More likely to sell.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 4, 2015)

An offer? I offer $10 for all.


----------

